# running eclipse packages from eclipse.org



## paulfrottawa (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello 
I know this is a pain for many who have tried it. 

Having tried running the program through gbd after using

```
brandelf -t freebsd eclipse
```


```
Starting program: /usr/home/paul/eclipse/eclipse 
warning: Unable to find dynamic linker breakpoint function.
GDB will be unable to debug shared library initializers
and track explicitly loaded dynamic code.
Error while mapping shared library sections:
/lib/libpthread.so.0: No such file or directory.
Error while mapping shared library sections:
/lib/libdl.so.2: No such file or directory.
Error while mapping shared library sections:
/lib/libc.so.6: No such file or directory.
Error while mapping shared library sections:
/lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory.
Error while reading shared library symbols:
/lib/libpthread.so.0: No such file or directory.
Error while reading shared library symbols:
/lib/libdl.so.2: No such file or directory.
Error while reading shared library symbols:
/lib/libc.so.6: No such file or directory.
Error while reading shared library symbols:
/lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory.
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler": libgnomesegvhandler.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.so
```

the first file it looking for is here

```
/compat/linux/lib/libpthread.so.0
/compat/linux/lib/libdl.so.2
etc...
```

So I was wondering how I get eclipse to look in the right place? I'm guessing I needing the ldconfig tool maybe I'm not sure how its done.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 24, 2012)

I do use eclipse on FreeBSD for android development. 
How did you install it?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for getting back late.

I would  like to run at the moment lua lang debugging.
Also php Development for drupal

I want to run different packages from the site  because thats how they recommend it. To set up eclipse how you need it and run a different eclipse setup for another and just use different names like eclipse1 eclipse2 etc.


----------

